# SMOKED PORK BUTT 101



## gary s (Sep 26, 2015)

*SMOKED PORK BUTT 101*​*Part One*​*After thinking about this after getting started I decided to make this a two part topic.*​*This first part will cover the basic Whole Pork Butt Smoke*​*The second part (At a later date) will cover cooking time of cutting a Pork Butt in half, showing how the thickness, not weight effects cooking time.*​*This post is mainly for newbies and first timers*​Pork Butt is one of the easiest pieces of meat to smoke because it is so forgiving.  So don’t let that Pork Butt intimidate you.

I wrote an article a year or so ago on Briskets, *some* of the same principals applies to Pork Butts

                                         “*How Long to Cook Brisket Or the*

_*                            Misconception of the 1 to 1.5 hours per pound rule”*_

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...r-the-misconception-of-the-1-to-1-5-hour-rule

_*In general*_  _*thickness*_  _*is a better predictor than*_  _*weight*_ _*on how long it will take to cook.*_

Similarly, a 4” thick pork but that is 10” wide and 10” long, will cook in the same amount of time as a 4” thick 8” wide and 8” long butt, even though one weighs more.

Another example, Say you are grilling steaks, you have two pieces of meat, both weigh one pound but one is an inch thick and the other is two inches thick, you are cooking both to medium rare, “they both weigh a pound”, but which one will get to medium rare the quickest.

Also Smoking temperature is one of the key factors, people smoke anywhere from 200° to 300° so how can your cooking time be based on weight, simply put it can’t.  

_*What I am reading is most people are telling newbies to figure about 1, 1.5  to 2 hours per pound. I would also, figure for a long smoke and add extra time. (You don’t want to be standing around with you family and friends waiting for the Butt to be done).*_

_*I am not saying TIME is not important, IT IS, it's just not the only thing to base your smoke on.*_

Now, in saying that, *How long will it take ? What time do I put it on? When will it be ready?*

All good questions that need to be answered. I would say typically a 7 - 8 lb. Butt takes me 10 - 12 hours

so if I am wanting to eat around 6:00 PM  I'll start my Butt around 5:00 or 6:00 AM  If it finishes early, that's a bonus Wrap it up in a couple old towels and in a warm cooler and it will be fine till dinner. My typical smoking temp is 225º so I guess a 7 pound-er would figure out to about a 1.5 and 2 hours per lb. 

*How Long will it Take?*   Good question, there is not an exact time, for several reasons. All pork butts are not the same, the age and breed of the hog, how the hog was fed, muscle and fat content, what temp you smoke at, etc, etc. All these are factors in “How long will it take”. But you need an idea so you will know when to start. Since I normally smoke at 225 ° I figure about 10 to 12 hours on 7 – 8 lb. Butts, which figures about an hour and a half per lb.

*What time do I put it on?*   Let’s say you want to eat at 6:00 PM I would put it on by 5:00 or 6:00 AM. Just back up at least 10 – 12 hours from when you want to eat. Now if you are cooking at a higher temp than 225 ° naturally your cooking time won’t be as long.

*When will it be ready ?*   What I was taught many years ago, “it’s ready when it’s ready”. When it reaches an Internal Temp (IT) of about 205 ° it’s ready for Pulled Pork. The best way to tell is wiggle the blade bone, if it is loose and start to pull out clean it’s ready. Check the IT periodically, epically if you are new to smoking. If you think you are coming down to the wire and your butt’s IT is still low a couple of things, crank up the heat and wrap it in foil. These will help it get up to temp quicker.
  After several butts, you will figure out the cooking time with getting to know your smoker and practice, practice. The more you do it the better and easier it gets.    

*OK- so lets get started: *

*We will see how a 7 pound-er does @ 275º*

I have a 7 lb. Butt I pulled out of the freezer a few days ago to thaw in the fridge. I look for sales, Back in July the store was running Pork butts buy one get one for a penny. 

(Pretty sure they were over stocked from the 4[sup]th[/sup] of July) Oh well a good buy.

I’ll pull the Butt out of the fridge and set it on the counter while I am firing up the smoker.

Once the smoker is warming up, I start on the Butt,

If it needs a little trimming, now is the time. (I’m not big on injecting or seasoning a day or so in advance)  Nothing wrong with doing either, but just starting out I would stick with the basics, then start experimenting with flavor profiles after you are comfortable and happy with the way your Pork Butt turns out.

Sometimes I’ll rub it with a light coat of mustard, sometimes Olive Oil, and sometimes nothing at all. The mustard and oil only help your rub stick.

Today, let’s go with  EVOO “Extra Virgin Olive Oil”  SPOG “ Salt, Pepper, Onion & Garlic Powder” and some rub.

A light coat of EVOO all over the Butt, then some SPOG and finally some rub. (On the rub, store bought, your own, whatever you like)

Now to the smoker, (I usually smoke most of my stuff at 225° but today I am kicking it up to 275°. That way we will be checking the 1 to 1.5 hour rule ???.

*OK – Saturday Morning, time to get started.*

*6:45 AM* Pulled Butt out of the fridge and on the counter, then started getting the smoker ready. A little      charcoal in the basket and a full chimney on the burner.

*7:00 AM* – dumped chimney of lit coals into basket and added a large split of pecan. Back to the butt. Rubbed Butt with EVOO, SPOG and my Rub, waiting on smoker.

*7:30 AM* – Smoker up to 275 ° Butt on.

*9:00 AM* – Had to have some baked beans, temp still at 275°.

*10:30 AM* – Added another split and about half a chimney of charcoal, IT of Butt *137°*

*11:30 AM *– Pulled the beans after 2.5 hours (Boss said Not Too Smokey) IT was *155°*

*12:00 PM *– Added another split, still rocking along at *275 ° *IT is* 172º*

*1:30 PM *  -  Pork Butt at *202° - 205°  *Ready , Ready  Wiggled the bone and it started pulling out clean

*Wow !!!*

*Butt only took 6 hours from start to finish to reach 205º smoking at 275°*

*I did not foil and the Butt is juicy, juicy. Wasn't expecting it to finish this **fast.*

*Here are the Pictures*

Last Pork Butt, I bought in July, buy one get one for a penny













IMG_20150924_102007_935.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 26, 2015






7 pound er













IMG_20150924_102217_260.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 26, 2015






Grandson holding the tape measure













IMG_20150925_123419_799.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 26, 2015


















IMG_20150925_123425_604.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 26, 2015


















IMG_20150925_123450_476.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 26, 2015


















IMG_20150925_123507_591.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 26, 2015






Butt ready for EVOO, SPOG & Rub













IMG_20150926_065647_742.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 26, 2015


















IMG_20150926_065656_577.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 26, 2015






Butt with EVOO & SPOG













IMG_20150926_065855_065.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 26, 2015






And with my Rub













IMG_20150926_070123_920.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 26, 2015






Charcoal getting Hot













IMG_20150926_070511_271.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 26, 2015






Waiting on the coals













IMG_20150926_070523_094.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 26, 2015






Almost TBS getting close to temp













IMG_20150926_072753_786.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 26, 2015






Up to temp  Pork Butt on













IMG_20150926_073006_020.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 26, 2015






Had to have a little bacon for breakfast and for my beans













IMG_20150926_073225_701.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 26, 2015






Mostly heat and VTBS













IMG_20150926_075617_614.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 26, 2015






A shot of the temp gauge













IMG_20150926_075901_272.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 26, 2015






3 hours in and IT at 137º













IMG_20150926_101940_912.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 26, 2015






Beans ready to come off, Looking Good













IMG_20150926_111350_586.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 26, 2015


















IMG_20150926_111816_518.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 26, 2015






12:00 PM  171º - 172º













IMG_20150926_120140_415.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 26, 2015






Aah  202º to 205º













IMG_20150926_131852_793.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 26, 2015


















IMG_20150926_131904_954.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 26, 2015






The bark is perfect, lots of flavor when pulled and mixed in













IMG_20150926_132019_979.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 26, 2015






Had a pkg. of sausage just begging to be smoked













IMG_20150926_132040_144.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 26, 2015






Bone slid out like butter













IMG_20150926_132131_019.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 26, 2015


















IMG_20150926_132147_623.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 26, 2015


















IMG_20150926_132150_510.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 26, 2015






Look at the color, ones pulled and mixed this will be some good stuff.

Going to cover it up and in the warmer till game time later on.













IMG_20150926_132249_237.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 26, 2015






See how easy a Pork Butt is, Don't over think it, Don't get excited if it takes longer

Allow plenty of time and enjoy your smoke.

Bumping the temp up cuts down on the cooking time of this Butt,

6 hours to get to an IT of 205º

*Now in saying this DO NOT EXPECT ALL 7 lb. Butts to cook in six hours.*

*Remember at the start I said" I was bumping my regular cooking temp of 225º to 275º *

to see how much less time it would take. Normally that size Butt takes me about 10 -12 hours

*I wanted to show all you new guys, NOT to just depend on time, Check your IT, and at the end*

*wiggle the bone, if it starts to pull out clean it's ready. **  KEEP it SIMPLE,, Don't Over Think It.*

*Have fun.*

*I have been smoking for a long time, I started before they had all these fancy gadgets, cell phones*

*and computers. I am old school, that doesn't mean I don't like all the modern stuff, I love my lap top and cell phone*

*But if you learn the basics, you can apply them to any smoker or situation.*

*Again this was a thread to help show that Time is not the only factor.*

Thanks for Looking

Gary.


----------



## ats32 (Sep 26, 2015)

Great read. Some of you guys find such great deals on pork shoulder/butts its incredible. Here is what I have going right now! 













IMG_0151.JPG



__ ats32
__ Sep 26, 2015


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 26, 2015)

Good looking Butt and nice post of the cook! I read the Brisket Post and applauded your work. But I said then and still say that a Pork Butt is a different animal. A 10LB Brisket and a 15LB Brisket are about the same thickness, the 15LB one for the most part, will be wider and longer. But a 12LB Butt will be larger in every dimension compared to a 6LB Butt. Thickness timing for a 6 pounder is irrelavant for a 12 pound Butt. The times per pound are Guidelines. These are simply Time Tested " estimates " of what usually takes place at a given smoking temp and the average Butt. Many of us have smoked two or more similar sized Butts or Briskets and had them finish at different times. What caused that??? Who knows...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The Newbie Question always starts the same..." I am smoking my first Butt for a gathering of family this weekend. About how long should it take at 225°F ??? "

What is the best answer? " Load it in and give it plenty of time.."  " A thick Butt takes longer than a Thin Butt..." If you cut it in half lengthwise  it will cook faster than a whole one..."

Ok...But how long? When should I put it in?

I would answer, " I have found at 225°F an average 8 to10 pound Butt takes 2 hours per pound plus I add 2 hours to cover my A$$ and have time to rest..." The next guy says, " Mine usually takes 1.5 Hours per pound, and I rest a minimum of 2 hours in a Cooler..." A third says,"I Smoke it Hot and Fast, 30 minutes a pound at 350°F and rest 30 minutes on the counter..." Am I and the next two guys Wrong? No, it is just our experiences on the average Butt. Besides NOBODY that knows what they are doing will ever say, " 1.5 Hours per pound. " without specifying what Temp should be used to get that timing.

Gary, you been Smoking a long time and are a trusted source with a wealth of experience. But, a single test of one Butt, is not the definitive test to refute a time tested guideline. Nor does it mean the next 7 pound Butt is going to take 6 hours, even if it is close to 3.25" X 9" X 7".. First off, that Hormel Butt is enhanced with 12% Solution. The next Butt may not be as many store bought Butts are not. Those Bi metal Therms are notorious for being inaccurate and even changing over time. Has yours been verified lately or prior to this smoke since you are running a test? The Butt changed dimensions as it cooked, ending up thicker and more uniform in thickness over time. So, can you accurately say, like in your Brisket post that the starting thickness is the only thing that matters? 

I am seriously not trying to discredit you or your findings on this Butt, however, you have not really shown that X hours per pound at Y degree guidelines are useless for Butts. I am also just not seeing where you have shown that...*At C inches thick it will take D hours to cook.*    Based on thickness, How long does it take to smoke an 8 pound Butt that is 6 inches thick at 225°F?

I am a little confused as to your point here. Help me see where you are going. Thanks...JJ


----------



## ats32 (Sep 26, 2015)

^ I can agree to that! I just finished a 6lber in my MES in 6 hours at 275F. Turned out incredible. 













IMG_0157.JPG



__ ats32
__ Sep 26, 2015


















IMG_0160.JPG



__ ats32
__ Sep 26, 2015


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 26, 2015)

Nice starter thread for newbies Gary, gives them a baseline of where to start !


----------



## gary s (Sep 26, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Good looking Butt and nice post of the cook! I read the Brisket Post and applauded your work. But I said then and still say that a Pork Butt is a different animal. The times per pound are Guidelines. These are simply Time Tested " estimates " of what usually takes place at a given smoking temp and the average Butt. Many of us have smoked two or more similar sized Butts or Briskets and had them finish at different times. What caused that??? Who knows...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey JJ, I appreciate the response, and very good questions. I agree with most of what you are saying.

I AM NOT trying to disprove the "Hour Rule"  Just trying to show that Cooking by time is NOT the only factor. I think I said at the beginning of my post "I usually smoke at 225º" but I wanted to show that an increase in cooking temp changes the cooking time,

I also said "I would figure for a long smoke and extra time". The measurements were to make people aware not to get caught up in all the min. or hours per inch. I also g agree Briskets are DIFFERENT than Pork Butts, I think I said SOME of the same principals apply to Pork Butt. 

I have said in different post how sometimes it takes longer for Butts of similar size to cook. I sure didn't mean any confusion, and sure  don't want anyone to think all 7 lb. butts only take six hours. I am not comparing a brisket to a butt, totally different. Just comparing thickness vs cooking time, that's all.

I will go back and make some clarifications.

Again, thanks for the observation

Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 26, 2015)

Ok, the post just read like you were upset with guy's that say 1.5 hours per pound without specifying a Temp. I don't recall a post that didn't include a temp with that timing. I totally agree that at higher temps the Hours per Pound drops. I also was getting excited to see a new Smoking 101 Tutorial with a Formula or Plan to use Thickness as a means of determining time till done, at least that is format you seemed to be taking. My confusion and again, I meant no offense. Thanks...JJ


----------



## gary s (Sep 26, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Ok, the post just read like you were upset with guy's that say 1.5 hours per pound without specifying a Temp. I don't recall a post that didn't include a temp with that timing. I totally agree that at higher temps the Hours per Pound drops. I also was getting excited to see a new Smoking 101 Tutorial with a Formula or Plan to use Thickness as a means of determining time till done, at least that is format you seemed to be taking. My confusion and again, I meant no offense. Thanks...JJ


No problem, JJ, I appreciate the observation and comments.  I wish I knew a magic formula for hours per pound. But as you know as do I meat is different, and two identical butts may cook entirely different.  

As always if you are anyone else sees something I have posted that is wrong, PLEASE let me know. I appreciate the help. As long as I have been smoking I still learn stuff all the time.

Gary


----------



## gary s (Sep 26, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Nice starter thread for newbies Gary, gives them a baseline of where to start !


Thanks WHB, and for the point

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 27, 2015)

Hey Gary

Good thread.  I totally agree with you that time is just a VERY loose guideline.  My first butt was a 5 pounder, and I was expecting it to be ready for supper.  LOL.  That 5 pounder took about 12 hours.  Miss Linda and I darn near starved waiting for it.  After that, I realized that the meat will be done when the meat is done.







Gary


----------



## gary s (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks Gary,  That is exactly what I was wanting to everyone to understand,  A while back I smokes two, almost identical butts, smoked at 225º (My Usual) one butt took 10 hours the other took 11.5 hours,  This one took 6 ???    so time is not  the only factor, Like in my Brisket Post, Meat selection, age, type, cooking temp, maintaining temps, etc. lots of factors. 

Thanks again 

Gary  (the other one)


----------



## tbrtt1 (Sep 27, 2015)

Good post. I have never considered time unless I am cooking Ribs and I have a basic feel for rib times. As for butts and briskets, I have an old school approach with modern day utility; I season usually in the morning, then at night I place in my Smokin-It #2. Then program the Auber PID to desired cooking and meat temp and go to sleep. I wake up whenever I get up (since it is usually the weekend) and sometimes its ready to be pulled off and wrapped for a rest and sometimes not. 

It takes a lot of work and skill to smoke while you sleep but someones gotta do it! 

Thanks for all your informative posts Gary. I've learned a lot from you.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 27, 2015)

Awesome!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





This is an Excellent Thread, Gary!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Everything looks Great, and I agree that Thickness is more important for the time it takes to smoke than weight is. And naturally the temp is a big factor too.

If anyone wants to hurry things along they can cut the Butt in half (making a 4" Thick butt into 2 butts 2" thick). Then they can also get a lot more Bark too.

I'm glad you only went up to 275° Smoker temp, because that's the Max for all my MES owning Smoking Brothers here!! Now I know if ever I'm in a hurry, I can run it up to 275° and still have a Great Butt !!!

Thanks for another Great One Gary!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks Bear, appreciate it.  I thought you MES guys topped out at 275º so I wanted to stay within  what everybody could smoke at. You know me and I am really a 225º guy, but I was curious how much difference another 50º would make. Honestly I thought it was going to take 7 -8 hours at best, So I learned something too.

Gary


----------



## cliffcarter (Sep 27, 2015)

First I must say that I agree with Jimmy, you would have been better served cooking two butts for comparison purposes.

I have long thought that the "thickness" argument was specious at best for two reasons- thickness can be measured in all directions, which dimension should be used? And the "thickness" argument does not take muscles of varying density in the butt itself- i.e. the money muscle is less dense than the muscle under the blade bone and thus gets to 200° much more quickly.

I have long contended that butts should be cooked at 300° minimum. I find that doing that gets you a cook time of one hour per pound or less regardless of any other consideration. YMMV.


----------



## damascusmaker (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks, this is all good information for new people like me.

gary s, is there a thread about your smoker anywhere?


----------



## joe black (Sep 27, 2015)

Gary,  A great post.  As you said at the very beginning, "This post is for newbies and first timers".  Newbies have so much stuff to remember and so many folks throwing ideas at them, it's a wonder more meat isn't ruined.  They need something simple to work with.  Your kind and gracious advice has always been appreciated and most helpful.  Those with more experience and who want to strive for perfection, may do as they please.  I will continue to keep it simple and enjoy what I smoke.  I'll leave the worry and perfection to others.

Great job.  I wish these posts could be made into a sticky,   Joe    :points:


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 27, 2015)

cliffcarter said:


> First I must say that I agree with Jimmy, you would have been better served cooking two butts for comparison purposes.
> 
> *I have long thought that the "thickness" argument was specious at best for two reasons- thickness can be measured in all directions, which dimension should be used?* And the "thickness" argument does not take muscles of varying density in the butt itself- i.e. the money muscle is less dense than the muscle under the blade bone and thus gets to 200° much more quickly.
> 
> I have long contended that butts should be cooked at 300° minimum. I find that doing that gets you a cook time of one hour per pound or less regardless of any other consideration. YMMV.


Hi Cliff,

I don't think anyone said thickness is the only thing to go by, but neither is weight. However thickness is more important than weight IMHO, because you could have a 4 X 4 X 4 piece of meat that is 64 Cubic inches and weigh the same as a 2 X 4 X 8 piece of meat, which is also 64 Cubic inches, and I'll guarantee that second piece will finish hours quicker than the first.

As for which way is "Thickness"---- Thickness should never be measured in ALL directions----I've always considered the thinnest dimension to be the thickness, like a normal run of the mill board---As in 1 1/2" Thick X 3 1/2" Wide, X 8' Long being a normal 2 X 4 X 8' Stud.

So if a Butt is 4" X 6" X 8"----It is 4" Thick, 6" Wide, and 8" Long.

And if someone wanted to do that in the shortest amount of time, by cutting it in half, that would be by cutting it into 2 pieces 2" X 6" X 8". Therefore the heat would only have to penetrate 1" on each side instead of 2" on each side to get to center.

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 28, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Hi Cliff,
> 
> I don't think anyone said thickness is the only thing to go by, but neither is weight. However thickness is more important than weight IMHO, because you could have a 4 X 4 X 4 piece of meat that is 64 Cubic inches and weigh the same as a 2 X 4 X 8 piece of meat, which is also 64 Cubic inches, and I'll guarantee that second piece will finish hours quicker than the first.
> 
> ...


So if a Newbie asks, " I have a 4' X 6" X 8" Butt. How long will it take to cook? " What say you...JJ


----------



## cliffcarter (Sep 28, 2015)

gary s said:


> *SMOKED PORK BUTT 101*
> 
> *Part One*
> 
> ...





Chef JimmyJ said:


> So if a Newbie asks, " I have a 4' X 6" X 8" Butt. How long will it take to cook? " What say you...JJ


IMHO the 205 cubic inch measurement means everything to this predictive method.

So if you take the absolute value of thickness, as I have highlighted in red in the "quote" from* gary s' *post, then a 205 cubic inch pork butt will take approximately 6 hours at 275° on *gary s' *offset.

The point being that you need to use a value that represents all the variables of thickness of a butt and in this case cubic inches is it. Or you can avoid all the measuring and calculating and read the weight on the label
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

For the record I predict, using cubic inches, Jimmy's butt as described will take 5.6 hours at 275° on *gary s' *offset.

For those of you that want to do the math-

(360/205)192

       60


----------



## mummel (Sep 28, 2015)

I seen 225F everywhere for cooking temps for pork butts, yet Aaron does them at 275F.  I tried one at 250F last weekend.  It cooked much faster than 225F.  I shaved off 1/3 of cook time.  It came out a bit dry (Im a perfectionist).  My last couple have come out the same.  Not sure what it is.

I've tried dry brining 24 hours beforehand and no brining, and we prefer the taste of dry brining.  Im not sure either one results in juicer butts.

Finding that juicy butt has been hit or miss for me.  I dont know what it is.  My current butts are like 95% there.  But Im still hunting for that dripping, juicy, all over your shirt peace of meat.

Next time Im going to try foiling. 

PS.  The last couple of times, Ive pulled on the fly for individual sandwiches and left the butt in tact to preserve moistness for leftovers.  I wonder if pulling everything in one go and mixing with the juices is better?


----------



## hoity toit (Sep 28, 2015)

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey Gary
> 
> Good thread.  I totally agree with you that time is just a VERY loose guideline.  My first butt was a 5 pounder, and I was expecting it to be ready for supper.  LOL.  That 5 pounder took about 12 hours.  Miss Linda and I darn near starved waiting for it.  After that, I realized that the meat will be done when the meat is done.
> 
> ...


So right what you said., the meat will be done when the meat is done..we have starved a few evenings around here too., and learned to start earlier since.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 28, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> So if a Newbie asks, " I have a 4' X 6" X 8" Butt. How long will it take to cook? " What say you...JJ


LOL----That's easy----I say the same thing I always say-----It will take as long as it takes, but if two are exactly the same weight, and one is much thinner, the thinner one will be done first.

And cutting the thickness in half will be hours quicker.

Like I said in my last comment, It's the thickness that's most important, not the total weight & not the Total Cubic inches.

I can't say exactly how long because of all the other variables, such as the ones Cliff mentioned (Density--Muscle content--Etc).

I just Temp Probe it at 3 hours & check it at 200° IT.

Sorry about the Hi-Jack, Gary.

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 28, 2015)

That's easy----I say the same thing I always say-----It will take as long as it takes, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











...John, Stick to Bears...Your Cook Book won't sell...JJ

BTW...Related questions are not a Hi-Jack

@ Mummel

PS.  The last couple of times, Ive pulled on the fly for individual sandwiches and left the butt in tact to preserve moistness for leftovers.  I wonder if pulling everything in one go and mixing with the juices is better?

Oh yeah...There is an Episode of Good Eats, Stew Romance where Alton makes braised Short Ribs for Stew. He shows, 18 minutes in, that refrigerating the meat makes it hold together better but talks about how it will take a higher temp to to melt the Gelatin, makes meat juicy. Your Butt holds together, harder to pull, and you would have to get the whole Butt hotter to get it to release the gelatin and get it really juicy again. Not as difficult with already Pulled Pork...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 28, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> That's easy----I say the same thing I always say-----It will take as long as it takes,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL---Anybody who says they can predict exactly how long a Butt will take is Blowing more smoke than any smoker I ever used.

Now lets All Quit Ruining Gary's Great Thread.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm done!!

Bear


----------



## mummel (Sep 28, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> That's easy----I say the same thing I always say-----It will take as long as it takes,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man this is a good point, particularly since I have to reheat the whole butt before serving (it was done like 12 hours before serving and spent the day in a cooler).  This makes a lot of sense.  I will pull the whole butt next time and report back.


----------



## gary s (Sep 28, 2015)

Hey, Nobody is Hijacking,  I think I am liking all the comments .   You poor guys that cook by weight, one day you will see the Light 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 28, 2015)

gary s said:


> Hey, Nobody is Hijacking,  I think I am liking all the comments .   You poor guys that cook by weight, one day you will see the Light
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad you said that, because I certainly thought I was guilty of making your Tutorial more confusing.

Thanks Gary,

Bear


----------



## gary s (Sep 28, 2015)

Nah    I thought you were letting me know you had a couple of those great looking sandwiches headed my way.

I will have to say the Pork butt turned out great, plenty juicy and that great bark gave it a lot of flavor, Took some over to #2 son's house along with some beans, (That is the grandson who can't get enough of my beans) Put some in the freezer and had a sandwich today.

Gary


----------



## jbfromtennessee (Sep 30, 2015)

i live in sw tn where bar-b-q is king. my personal fav taste wise is Corky's.  the question i have for you guys that have smoked at 225 for say 12 hrs or at 275 for say 6 hours to reach that magic 200-205 I.T. is there a big difference in the taste, texture, etc. after it is pulled???  it seems that at the 275 temp the pork would be somewhat dryer...


----------



## joe black (Sep 30, 2015)

From SC where BBQ originated and is still king, it is my opinion that a pork butt has enough fat and connective tissue to adequately handle 275* with no trouble.  If you wrap your butt at the stall, you can add about 1/2 cup of apple juice that will assist with the moisture and the acidity of the juice will also help with tenderness.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 30, 2015)

Yes and No. The Surface 1" or so is dryer at 275 because, no way around it, the higher heat evaporates more moisture from the outside. But, in the big picture, when the meats is all pulled, mixed together and sauced, you barely notice more than there are some pieces with firm bark. If you are a Foil guy or Rest a long time in foil, there is no difference as the Braising/Rest re-hydrates the surface. Same with Re-heated pulled pork. While re-heating, usually with some liquid or sauce, the dryer pieces are re-hydrated. Bottom line, 225, 275, 325, Butts are forgiving. The difference is only really apparent Smoker to Table, no Foil and short counter Rest...JJ


----------



## jbfromtennessee (Sep 30, 2015)

joe black, i guess we need to agree to disagree. even tho i have never been to SC and never had any SC BBQ  i can't imagine any better tasting BBQ than we have down here.. have a great day...


----------



## joe black (Sep 30, 2015)

Just plan a road trip and let me know,  we can hit some great spots.  Then I'll have to come to TN.  I ate some really good BBQ at a place in Knoxville one time, but that's probably 500 miles from you.  Good luck.  BTW, go on the SCBA web site sometime and read the history of BBQ.  It's a good read about explorers bringing pigs to America and the Indians smoking over low heat.  Give it a look,   Joe


----------



## driedstick (Sep 30, 2015)

Gary great thread and thank you, you mentioned a couple of things that I take for granted over the yrs. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Nice lookin food also!!

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## gary s (Oct 1, 2015)

driedstick said:


> Gary great thread and thank you, you mentioned a couple of things that I take for granted over the yrs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you   much appreciated

Gary


----------



## ryanveld (Oct 11, 2015)

I just wanted to make my first post on the site and say thank you Gary. I have been wanting to learn how to smoke for a few years now. I have the Char-griller trio and for some reason have just been intimidated. I decided that win or lose I was going to smoke something. I found this forum and this post and decided to give it a shot. I smoked a 4 lb pork but last weekend and it was an great success. I also used your baked beans recipe and even though I made them a little too hot for everyone else it was a hit too. 

THANKS!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 11, 2015)

ryanveld said:


> I just wanted to make my first post on the site and say thank you Gary. I have been wanting to learn how to smoke for a few years now. I have the Char-griller trio and for some reason have just been intimidated. I decided that win or lose I was going to smoke something. I found this forum and this post and decided to give it a shot. I smoked a 4 lb pork but last weekend and it was an great success. I also used your baked beans recipe and even though I made them a little too hot for everyone else it was a hit too.
> 
> THANKS!!!!


Gary's a Good guy to follow!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now you gotta get after his Brisket Tutorial too!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Awesome!

Also: Since this was your first post, you should go to Roll Call, when you get a chance, and introduce yourself, so others can Welcome you!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s (Oct 11, 2015)

ryanveld said:


> I just wanted to make my first post on the site and say thank you Gary. I have been wanting to learn how to smoke for a few years now. I have the Char-griller trio and for some reason have just been intimidated. I decided that win or lose I was going to smoke something. I found this forum and this post and decided to give it a shot. I smoked a 4 lb pork but last weekend and it was an great success. I also used your baked beans recipe and even though I made them a little too hot for everyone else it was a hit too.
> 
> THANKS!!!!


You are very welcome, anytime you have a question or need some help I am usually around or you can PM me ant time

Gary


----------



## gary s (Oct 20, 2015)

*Not part II, but a short follow up:*

*Decided to do a pork butt for some friends of ours, I was going to smoke it tomorrow but too much to do so today was the day.*

*I started late, so I needed to speed things up a bit.*

*I deboned and split the butt in half, rubbed with a little EVOO and seasoning and on the smoker at 11:30 AM  I am smoking with Pecan so an extra split and the vents open a little more and I’m cooking at 275°.*

*Remember the Butt I did for the post was a whole 7 # Butt, this was a little over seven pounds with the bone removed and split in half. The whole Butt took 6 hours to reach an IT of 205°*

*This Butt is split in half and has been on for 3.5 hours and the IT is 165° cooking at the same 275°,  Theoretically the halves should have been close at 3 hours. I will check the temp in another hour and report back. *

*OK  at 4:00 PM, 4.5 Hours @ 275º the two Butt halves are 205º - 206º*

*So, not 1/2 the time of the first Butt, Still not bad for a Butt*

*Next time I will try to do a whole and a half together so we can get a better idea.*

*So next time you are in a hurry, split it and crank up the temp.*

*I did not foil except now that I am holding it in the oven (Not on) and a towel over it.*

*Here are a couple of pics, I come back and post another when I pull it.*

Butts Rubbed EVOO my seasoning and some honey powder













IMG_20151020_110727_116.jpg



__ gary s
__ Oct 20, 2015






Had to make up a little BBQ sause to send them













IMG_20151020_110752_925.jpg



__ gary s
__ Oct 20, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 20, 2015)

Looks Great Gary!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






And a Good Test too !!--------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That would have been my guess---Cutting it in half will cut the time way down because of the thickness the heat has to get through, but it won't cut the time in half.

Just like when people ask if 3 equal butts will take 3 times as long as one, and some people say it will take the same time as one. That's not true---It will take longer to do three, but not much longer.

Great Job Gary!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s (Oct 20, 2015)

*Pulled and ready to deliver:*

*Pulled it save out enough for a couple of sandwiches for us tonight.  I halved the rest part in a vacuum seal bag and the rest for their supper.*













IMG_20151020_162808_661.jpg



__ gary s
__ Oct 20, 2015


















IMG_20151020_162800_468.jpg



__ gary s
__ Oct 20, 2015


----------



## endo129 (Mar 29, 2016)

Pork Butt 101 question:

I have done all my butts with a Habanero glaze. I love it, but admittedly it's a pain and a lot of opening the smoker and messing with temp adjustments. So....

If I'm not glazing, do I need to moisten my butt at all or can I just let er go low and slow?

I'm thinking of trying it without and see how it tastes.

Thanks!


----------



## gary s (Mar 29, 2016)

I don't spritz or mop mine  The only exception is if I happen to be cooking ribs I'll spritz the butt too.

Gary


----------



## gary s (Mar 29, 2016)

I should have added,  Do what you like as far as flavor profile, No Wrong Way, I've glazed before and was quite happy with the results.

I like a good heavy bark to mix in when I pull it

Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 29, 2016)

I put the Butt in, close the door and it's No-Peek until the IT hits 205°F. If you like the Hab Glaze flavor add it a time or two, near the end like when the IT hits 195-200. On average, every time you open the door to baste you will add 20 minutes to the cook time with recovery and basting cooling the meat for awhile...JJ


----------



## thebig1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Gary, as usual you're the man!  I'm going to attempt a pork butt this weekend and after reading another thread about not stressing over smoking temps, and now reading this tutorial, I feel more than confident that I'm going to knock it out of the park.

I'm very excited.

I bought momma some Carolina Rub to put on the butt.  Now I've heard of, and I have the recipe for JJ's Finishing Sauce.  Maybe I should just go read about it, but how's it used exactly and would it go with the Carolina Rub that I'll be putting on for the wife?

I just got done reading about JJ's sauce.  I can't wait to use it.  Oh, btw, I love your smoker.  Can you tell me a little bit about that, i.e., brand, model, etc...?

Chad


----------



## gary s (Aug 5, 2016)

Hey Chad, you will do fine Pork shoulders are easy.  It will be good !!!

My smoker is a Reverse Flow made by my #2 son and myself

Hey Cooke some of my Beans to go with that Butt.

Gary


----------



## thebig1 (Aug 5, 2016)

gary s said:


> Hey Chad, you will do fine Pork shoulders are easy.  It will be good !!!
> 
> My smoker is a Reverse Flow made by my #2 son and myself
> 
> ...



Gary, you don't have to tell me twice, the ingredients are already on the list for the beans. They've become such a staple at our table that if I'm smoking something, beans are on too.

Chad


----------



## Karl Pitterson (Oct 15, 2017)

I have found at
	

		
			
		

		
	






















	

		
			
		

		
	
 225 for me it takes about 10  to 13 depending on the ambient temps and wind. At around 275 I get almost the same results as you.


----------



## Will_Crump (Oct 30, 2018)

What is the recipe for your dry rub compound?  Is there a link to it? 
​


----------

